# Can anyone identify this worm?



## Quartzyellowjacket (Jul 28, 2012)

Long time no see TeguTalk I was playing around in my Dubia roach colony and I found this dinky little worm on the tray. So I popped it into my water crystal pan and took this picture, could you tell me what it is? Looks like a beetle larvae, but I can't tell exact species.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jul 28, 2012)

Pic doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## tommylee22 (Jul 28, 2012)

My guess would be fruit fly larva


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Jul 28, 2012)

Logie_Bear said:


> Pic doesn't seem to be working.



http://postimage.org/image/snop1p0ir/


----------



## TeguBlake (Sep 24, 2012)

lol thats a mill worm


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Sep 26, 2012)

TeguBlake said:


> lol thats a mill worm



What's a Mill Worm? I tried looking it up to no avail.


----------



## frost (Sep 27, 2012)

mealworm not mill.


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Sep 27, 2012)

frost said:


> mealworm not mill.



Well that's absolutely fantastic, BUT will they harm Dubia Colony?


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 27, 2012)

Picture doesn't seem to be working...


----------

